# paste here your stealth cabinet!



## Charlie Green (Jul 10, 2008)

Paste here your stealth cabinet! Im about to build one


----------



## Charlie Green (Jul 20, 2008)

My stealth box is ready now and im uploading some pics later tonight. If u got some pics also from your stealth box, please link them here?


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 20, 2008)

well show off the thing already!


----------



## specialkayme (Jul 20, 2008)

I wait with anticipation.


----------



## DoomWolf (Jul 20, 2008)

yo.. this is mine.. its a closet in my room... 19 inchs by 19 inchs about 5 foot in high ! when the doors closed you'd never know a thing.


----------



## GrievyBaby (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice thread. I really love seeing peoples selfmade grow cabs. 
Looks real nice Doomwolf.
Any other pics than that one? And how much did it set you back?


----------



## DoomWolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Light is a 200w Cfl which cost £50 with reflector.. mylar stuff pinned up cost about £5 and i've only used a half of it.. umm compost cost £2.. closet Was full of clothes but have now been moved some were else.. as these are farrrrrrr more important !
have another 250w red spectrum cfl which cost £30 comming soon so flowering can begin as im running out of room 
I also have a timer thingy that set me back £10..


----------



## Sick (Jul 21, 2008)

This is 2' x 2' x 6' in my living room. lol


----------



## DoomWolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice one sick.. what light you got in there ?


----------



## slump (Jul 21, 2008)

Is that a venus fly trap I see?


----------



## Sick (Jul 22, 2008)

DoomWolf said:


> Nice one sick.. what light you got in there ?


Its a 400w hps from HTG supply. Works Great my plants love it


----------



## Sick (Jul 22, 2008)

slump said:


> Is that a venus fly trap I see?


Yes, I got it for my kids because they have never seen one before in action. I ended using it in my grow closet worked okay killed some little flying bugs.


----------



## specialkayme (Jul 22, 2008)

Personally I have found that sundew plants and pitcher plants work better than venus fly traps. But that's just me.


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 24, 2008)

DoomWolf said:


> yo.. this is mine.. its a closet in my room... 19 inchs by 19 inchs about 5 foot in high ! when the doors closed you'd never know a thing.


Is the smell bad? what do you do with the smell


----------



## str4ng3 (Jul 24, 2008)

this is my closet, currently has 3 plants i grew outside and now flowering inside to test out my new room b4 i fill it with abyss for my next grow.

the closet measures 4ft wide x 2 ft deep x 7ft tall. running a 400w hps through a homemade vent system rigged up to my cooltube.


----------



## bonz (Jul 24, 2008)

heres my stealth dresser and cab. i use these for vegging.


----------



## BluntForce (Jul 24, 2008)

I like what I see so far. I'm in the process of setting mine up, is a 2x2x4 nightstand I'm converting into a stealth grow. I'll post pics in a few weeks when it's finished, first I have to build the nightstand to match my bed frame.


----------



## blinkykush (Jul 24, 2008)

My veg chamber


----------



## bonz (Jul 24, 2008)

i like the new cab blinky


----------



## blinkykush (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks bonz, I llike yours too.I didnt know you had a lil stealth veg chamber,lol.


----------



## bonz (Jul 24, 2008)

iv`e got a few pic`s of other stuff in my albums. they were in the begining of my journal but all my pic`s dissapeared.


----------



## HATCH (Jul 24, 2008)

Here Is A Wall Of Stealth, I Have Seven In All!!!!!,,,,,,,,Nice!!!!


----------



## blinkykush (Jul 24, 2008)

pretty cool, hey do you have a pic with them open?


----------



## HATCH (Jul 25, 2008)

If You Were Speaking To Me???,,Ya, I Think I Can Find One Or Two????


----------



## bonz (Jul 25, 2008)

is that tin foil i see on the walls hatch? if you`ve had hot spots that would be the problem.


----------



## davii (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## HATCH (Jul 25, 2008)

bonz said:


> is that tin foil i see on the walls hatch? if you`ve had hot spots that would be the problem.


Ya Bro, It's Foil, It's Been In All Of Them For Over 8 Or 9 Year's, Never Had Any Hot-Spot's,,,,,,,My HID Are On Light Track's, So They Should Never Get To Hot In One Spot Or Another, It Was Qiuck & Easy Way Back When!!!!,,,,,,,,,,Maybe One Of These Day's I'll Get Around & Paint Them All White On The Inside????,,,,Our Not?????HEHEHEHE


----------



## ALuckyShot (Jul 25, 2008)

Well here is my little project I am not going to claim it is stealth unless it is turned off. Too many cracks in it and holes cut with fans installed etc... 

I really like the setups everyone has so far to be honest all of them look great and some are super stealthy!


----------



## lorenzo08 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm going for stealth, top priority. look in a closet and you see nothing but a water heater and carpet. punch in a code in a hidden keypad in the wall and you'll hear a pop as the floor lifts up about an inch under the carpet. lift it open and go into the small basement room with only a 16x24 inch doorway. cops love doughnuts, so even if they find it somehow, they'll never fit  magnetic door lock holds the floor down with 300 pounds of force, along with a backup battery that should last up to a few hours. oh shit, I smoked to much last night when I set the code. what was it???


----------



## whulkamania (Jul 25, 2008)

I really do not have a stealth grow, My stealth grow is next to some flowers and plants next to my shed.

God, I hope my parents do not find it.


----------



## millionville (Jul 25, 2008)

heres some inspiration for future builds


----------



## moonbeam (Jul 25, 2008)

im super small time grower here, first grow so dont laugh

I built this a a home for my clone...worked good and she was growing nicely until I added a second CFL and it got super hot and she dried up and died















80mm comp fan for ventilation

This is my main grow room. 
14"x14"x31" (about 3.5 cubic feet)
lined with mylar
120mm comp fans for intake/exhaust
80mm comp fans for circulation
It isnt as lightproof as it was before the mylar and I havent really had a chance to get in there and fix it. I will after this grow tho. 

I even put a computer next to the growspaces to disguise the sound of the computer fans

before mylar, after mylar, both growspaces


----------



## millionville (Jul 26, 2008)

more pics..
1. young mothers
2. new lights just got em
3. more new lights (25600 lumens @300 watts) 
4. water and c02 pumpin through the lines


----------



## blinkykush (Jul 26, 2008)

awesome grow setup Hatch, shit all of these are great


----------



## HATCH (Jul 26, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> awesome grow setup Hatch, shit all of these are great


 
Thank's For The Prop's Bro!!!!!,,,,,,,All In A Day's Work, With Due Time!!!!!!!!

I Agree, All Entree's Are Great Design's!!!!!


----------



## Charlie Green (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice to see folks upload some pics in this thread! Mine is coming soon today!


----------



## BloodShot420 (Jul 29, 2008)

I dont really have a stealth cabinet anymore... i had one for a little while but had to shut it down. here are some pics of what it once was

























I didnt really operate that cab - i had someone else doing it with all my stuff, it had a 400 watt hps in it & a screen - it could easily make 6 oz per harvest.

my personal stealth space is a closet in my basement 

2KW ebb and flow system with 45 gal res and a screen... completely stealth, i've had a family of 3 live with me for the weekend (my bro) and didnt have a clue anything was up.

























i'm working on some right now dutch passion blueberry, they are a few weeks into flower right now


----------



## Charlie Green (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi guys and sorry for late reply for my own cabinet!

So here is my mother plant cabinet where i keep my mothers and my clones for root prosses. Here is some pictures! enjoy.


----------



## Charlie Green (Aug 13, 2008)

And here is my flowering closet! 

With Style of SOG (Sea Of Green)


----------



## Charlie Green (Aug 14, 2008)

So there is noone else?


----------



## toddturbo (Aug 14, 2008)

THis is not really a cabinet. It is stealth though. I have had people over and take a shit in the toilet and have no idea what is right beside them.


----------



## bonz (Aug 14, 2008)

it`s so stealth i cant even see it, no pic showed


----------



## lorenzo08 (Aug 14, 2008)

sweet! nice job hiding that room. gotta give you props


----------



## toddturbo (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## toddturbo (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## Charlie Green (Aug 14, 2008)

nice job indeed!


----------



## specialkayme (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm impressed.


----------



## Charlie Green (Aug 16, 2008)

Keep this thread alive!


----------



## Vizion420 (Aug 16, 2008)

damn that is a fine space there +rep for you man


----------



## jorda (Aug 16, 2008)

nice work!!!


----------



## Spittn4cash (Aug 16, 2008)

these are all of the same cabinet, I modified it a few times.


























..theyre pretty good with heat too, im runnin a 400W in there with little heat problems..


----------



## Spittn4cash (Aug 16, 2008)

here is the current state of things...























my temps dont go above 90*F






edit: my bad!


----------



## Charlie Green (Aug 17, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> here is the current state of things...


Cant see these pics mate but nice setup just almost like mine but i keep mothers in upper level and clones down level.

400w HPS makes heat problem indeed, i tryed it also out some size cab. Now im using 200w CFL and it works great and heat is fine.


----------



## buceye (Aug 17, 2008)

here is my stealth grow 

lights 1000w total 





cab





the girls





her they are after taking them out for a little sunset after a flush


----------



## buceye (Aug 17, 2008)

pics didnt post here is the links
Marijuana Growing - buceye's Album: 2nd Cabinet - Picture
Marijuana Growing - buceye's Album: 2nd Cabinet - Picture
Marijuana Growing - buceye's Album: Day 39 Flowering Day 24 - Picture
Marijuana Growing - buceye's Album: Day 39 Flowering Day 24 - Picture
Marijuana Growing - buceye's Album: Day 31 Day 15 of Flowering - Picture


----------



## Charlie Green (Aug 18, 2008)

nice setup, gj


----------



## Charlie Green (Aug 25, 2008)

More setups please


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 25, 2008)

this is my stealth speaker grow


----------



## Charlie Green (Aug 25, 2008)

is this veg room or also flowering?


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 25, 2008)

yea im going to use SCROG
this is the first time iv used the box though,
i still need to paint it white
its 4 both veg and flowering


----------



## KozZza69 (Aug 27, 2008)

NEW N IMPROVED







my lights kept ripping the velcro off the wall and falling on my plants.....
but now the lights are in a more permanent position




.


----------

